# Opening Specials!



## Deepblueaquarium (Jun 15, 2014)

Deep Blue Aquarium has many opening specials at their Store 
1305 Morningside Ave #9,Toronto, Ontario M1B 4Z5

Phone: 6478521958

Come along and take advantage on all Aquarium products.

Below are some product and prices!

































https://www.facebook.com/deepblueaq...3044821410583/671504919564573/?type=1&theater


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Can't see pics


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

dido. 

nada


----------



## pulpfiction1 (Jun 20, 2013)

ditto here as well
got a website?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Deepblueaquarium said:


> Deep Blue Aquarium has many opening specials at their Store
> 1305 Morningside Ave #9,Toronto, Ontario M1B 4Z5
> 
> Phone: 6478521958
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to our forum. As per the rules businesses can only post in the General Marketplace section. I've moved your thread to the proper section. 
--
Paul


----------



## Deepblueaquarium (Jun 15, 2014)

*Deep Blue Aquarium has many opening specials at their Store 1305 Morningside Ave #9,*

The pictures are from our Facebook Page. Please click on the link to view pictures. You can also become a fan to get updated info on our products and prices.

Please let your friends and family know as well.Thank you so much!


----------



## Deepblueaquarium (Jun 15, 2014)

*FB page*

https://www.facebook.com/deepblueaquarium


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Dropped by, very we'll stocked in dry goods 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Vaporize;
How were the prices ?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Bullet said:


> Vaporize;
> How were the prices ?


They said they will beat the lowest price you can find out there. I did not test it, they have freshwater and saltwater is still cycling.

bought two fish seperation boxes for $20 each - I cannot even buy the materials on that one, let alone make it.

It's close to me anyways


----------

